# Kernel 2.6.39 ISA

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

ich finde in dem Kernel keine Option ISA

lshw

```
*-isa

             description: ISA bridge

             product: MCP55 LPC Bridge

             vendor: nVidia Corporation

             physical id: a

             bus info: pci@0000:00:0a.0

             version: a2

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 66MHz

             capabilities: isa bus_master

             configuration: latency=0
```

----------

## franzf

make nconfig -> F8 -> _ISA

oder

make menuconfig -> / -> _ISA

Da kommen schon ein paar Optionen

----------

## astaecker

```
Bus options (PCI etc.)  --->

    [*] ISA support

```

----------

## flammenflitzer

Da war ich schon. Da fehlt ISA. Wenn ich unter xconfig "ISA" suche wird CONFIG_ISA angezeigt, ich kann es aber nicht auswählen.

```
Depends on: X86_32 [=n]
```

 Muss ich suchen. Vielleicht liegt es daran.

```
X86_32
```

 habe ich nicht gefunden.

----------

